# Springfield Armory 1911-A1 Loaded



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

Finally brought this one home yesterday. It's been on layaway because of the stupid "30 days between handgun purchases" law that we have in California. It's a good match to my Kimber Custom II since they both have similar upgrades. The first thing I'm going to do is change out the guide rod and spring cap so I don't have to use an allen wrench to break it down. I prefer the parkerized spring cap so I'll order a parkerized barrel bushing so everything matches.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

Nice firearm!!!
I really like my Springfield, it has been flawless and it makes me look like a shooter.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

That's a good looking Range Officer. Almost the same gun except yours has the rails. I'm sure I'll be very happy with the way mine performs because I've heard a lot of good things about Springfield's line of 1911s. I would like to get an RO Compact but it's not on the California Gun Roster.


----------

